# Optimizing my system



## Tuxi (Nov 19, 2008)

I have this pretty old rig. Specs are Amd Athlon 64 X2 3800+ socket939, 4*512mb 400mhz DDR, 2 sticks are transcend and the other two are Mosel (or something), Asus A8N-SLI Deluxe, Gigabyte 8800GT 512mb OC, 750W Corsair PSU.

By optimizing I mean overclocking and I've managed to raise my FSB from 200*10 to 240*10. Seems to me that overclocking more doesnt have any effect when testing with 3DMark 06. I'd like to get 2,5ghz processor but it seems impossible because of my DDR. Im pretty new with overclocking (I have oc'd a lot but doesnt understand the bond between cpu and memory, also HT is a mystery for me) so I'd like to get some tips.
Some Cpu-Z pics.

I have no interest in overclocking my 8800GT because its factory OC'd.


----------



## Tuxi (Nov 19, 2008)

Noticed that my memory timings were bad. Fixed them and got to 2570mhz .

New Cpu-Z pics added 7 and 8.

Does hyper threading have any effect when running games and such? And what is the proper "HT Link" value?


----------



## Tuxi (Nov 19, 2008)

How come?

And by saying "off" do you mean x1? Because my comp only shows 1x to 5x options for HT?

The processor couldnt take the 2570mhz so I dropped it to 2500. I think that 70mhz drop wont make a huge drop to performance 

I dont even know how my mem timings got that bad. Maybe it was the bios failsafe settings I loaded few weeks ago.

For now my 3DMark record has been 8250 which is pretty good when you have a look at my specs :grin:

Any tips for optimizing my mem timings any further?


----------

